# U.S. Army 11c



## CPrice243 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey there guy. I'm currently in OSUT at Ft. Benning for 11c. I just started my 36 hour family day pass, and I was going to try and find some info on what to expect from the mortar square. I hear a lot of myths about it, but I can't find anything about it anywhere so far. If anyone could give me some info about it I would appreciate it greatly!

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Expect to be the new guy, being treated like the new guy. Lots of yelling, lots of doing things wrong and then doing corrective exercise until you get it right. Lots of carrying heavy shit, and lots of pit drills. 

Let us know when you graduate and where you get orders too!


----------



## dknob (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear that man.
|


----------



## CPrice243 (Nov 21, 2012)

I kinda figured it would be something like that haha. That's alright though. Thanks for the info man :) already know I have orders to Ft. Carson, but I don't know how anything more specific than that. I hear Carson is a good place to be stationed. I'm pretty excited for it.


----------



## dknob (Nov 22, 2012)

Tell you what, a few years of mortaring. You'll be the fittest dude in your battalion. Switch over to 11b, get yourself a fire team. Go from there.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 22, 2012)

have fun LOL


----------



## Poccington (Nov 22, 2012)

Lock up your daughters, here comes mortars!

Enjoy being a Mortarologist, it can be dope.


----------



## CPrice243 (Nov 22, 2012)

I think it will be pretty good  I signed up expecting to be 11b, but the more time I spend training in mortars the more pleased I am to have gotten this mos. should be damn cool!


----------



## 104TN (Nov 22, 2012)

CPrice243 said:


> I think it will be pretty good  I signed up expecting to be 11b, but the more time I spend training in mortars the more pleased I am to have gotten this mos. should be damn cool!


 
You humped a tube yet? lol


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 22, 2012)

rick said:


> You humped a tube yet? lol


Tube sock?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 23, 2012)

rick said:


> You humped a tube yet? lol


 

LOL, base plate, or the tube....nothing cool about being an 11C on a road march. But they get to rain death on the enemy, scorched earth and all that.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 24, 2012)

I hated getting stung with the baseplate.

The tube you can deal with, the baseplate is such an awkward cunt to carry though. Hated it.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 24, 2012)

What mortar does your 11c's rock? 81's or 120's?


----------



## pardus (Nov 24, 2012)

Poccington said:


> What mortar does your 11c's rock? 81's or 120's?



Both. There is also a 60mm but I don't know who wields that one.


----------



## reed11b (Nov 24, 2012)

pardus said:


> Both. There is also a 60mm but I don't know who wields that one.


Ragnars and Airborne. I humped a 60 back in the day with the 501st ABN. No love lost there. F mortars. 
Reed
P.S. Welcome to the site!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow. Any old pics of you dudes humping mortars?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 24, 2012)

pardus said:


> Both. There is also a 60mm but I don't know who wields that one.


 
When I was light Infantry we had a 60mm plt in every company, they were normally the support by fire plt when we worked feild problems in company strength.


----------



## CPrice243 (Dec 16, 2012)

Just an update, I am officially 11c now. Humord that 60mm baseplate on the bayonet.... Fml... Haha. Thanks for the advice earlier guys. Mortar square was definitely bad news haha.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Wow. Any old pics of you dudes humping mortars?


 
Check the gun porn section...:-"


----------

